# Timing



## timpeac

Cuchu posted this message

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=561147&postcount=9

at 4.03am.

Yet when I look at his profile (it shows he is offline) it says last activity 3.50 (I have refreshed). Now, presuming he will have logged on again before many people read this and so you will have to take my word for that - why is that happening? It's not the first time I've noticed this (not necessarily with him).

If anyone happens to look and see that it says 3.50 in his profile for you too perhaps you could just note that here.

Thanks.


----------



## RAPHUS CUCULLATUS

The answer to the fascinating question posed by Dr Timpeac may be

*Someone forgot to wind the clock
**Cuchu lives in a time warp from another galaxy and has the power to confuse you
***As promulgated by the infamous Bonzo Dog Band in the song The Urban Spaceman....
      "I'm the urban spaceman babe,
         but, here comes the twist......
        I don't exist."
for complete lyrics go to a search engine, type in Urban Spaceman and Benjy and Tim and Bonzo Dog Band. 
**** The Firesign Theater--- How can you be in two places at once
When you're not anywhere at all?


----------



## cuchuflete

Tim,

The true answer is None of the above.

Happy New Year
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

Tim, he is in the invisible mode. None of us can see his last activity; it is visible to Mods only.


----------



## Jana337

lsp said:
			
		

> Tim, he is in the invisible mode. None of us can see his last activity; it is visible to Mods only.


I.e. to Tim as well. 

Jana


----------



## lsp

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I.e. to Tim as well.
> 
> Jana


Yes, to Tim, as well, as he is a Mod. That's what I meant. Sorry if I have my head in the clouds today!


----------



## annettehola

It's alright if you're that tall. I've also noticed this about the time and the difference and that it sometimes doesn't correspond to the time I am surrounded by where I am. Fx. one time it said that I had logged in or out, I don't remember, at some hour I could not possibly have done just that because I must have been at home - I don't have Internet there yet - but you know what? I forgot it quickly, was only reminded just now, because I don't find it important.
Annette


----------



## Philippa

Also WR time isn't in 24 hour time, is it? And there's no way of telling whether it's am or pm, is there?
I just got confused by this, I think ... but then I can be quite easily confused  
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

> Today, 11:40 AM



AM and PM are listed in the timestamp for each post.


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> AM and PM are listed in the timestamp for each post.


Not if you use Spanish or French as your forum language. And if you choose Italian, you will get time in the 24 hours format.

Jana


----------



## Philippa

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Not if you use Spanish or French as your forum language. And if you choose Italian, you will get time in the 24 hours format.
> Jana


Oh yes! - I've just switched back to English from Spanish.
How do you know all this, Jana?! So, is there any way of me having a 24 hour clock or am/pm and Spanish?
Thanks!
Philippa


----------



## Jana337

Philippa said:
			
		

> Oh yes! - I've just switched back to English from Spanish.
> How do you know all this, Jana?!


I hate that question. 


> So, is there any way of me having a 24 hour clock or am/pm and Spanish?
> Thanks!
> Philippa


Not at the moment. Talk to Mike. He will LOVE you. 

Or switch to Italian. You will understand it easily, and apart from 24 hours you will have seconds. It's just fun to observe cross-posts and see that you beat the other guy by 32 seconds. 

Ain't I silly? 

Jana


----------



## Philippa

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I hate that question.


Sorry!!  I really do think it's amazing the way you knew it all though!!  


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Or switch to Italian. You will understand it easily, and apart from 24 hours you will have seconds. It's just fun to observe cross-posts and see that you beat the other guy by 32 seconds.  Ain't I silly?


*I* never beat anyone with posting!! 
Okay, Italian it is, if you're sure I won't get too confused and tangle myself up!!  
P


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Not if you use Spanish or French as your forum language. And if you choose Italian *or French*, you will get time in the 24 hours format.
> 
> Jana


 
Now it's correct.


----------



## cuchuflete

Jana337 said:
			
		

> You will understand it easily, and apart from 24 hours you will have seconds.
> But who's counting?  It's just fun to observe cross-posts and see that you beat the other guy by 32 seconds.
> 
> Ain't I silly?  Who are we to disagree?


----------

